# Very, very upset and shaken up



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker had a very bad incident at the dog park today. I'm sitting here trying to calm down. 

He was playing with his best friend, Chloe, a husky mix, and another male husky came up and tried to take her away. Tucker snarled at the male who snarled back and it escalated very quickly into a real fight. One of Kobe (Toby?)'s owners, the wife, put her arm into the fight to try to stop it. I've always had the impression that this was her and her husband's first dog, and I don't think she knew what to do or how to do it. I also reached in but was looking for Tucker's collar, grabbed it and hauled him out. When it was over, the other owner was holding her arm and bleeding. Tucker had connected with her arm--I didn't see it but others did--and lacerated her skin through her jacket and shirt. It could just as easily have been her own dog, but it seems it was mine. Police came, fire truck came, ambulance came.

Just finished emailing Tucker's vaccination records to the police officer who took the report. He said Animal Control will probably be in touch with me but his report will say it was an accident because the woman put her arm in there. He doesn't think there will be any legal consequences for Tucker. However, I wouldn't be surprised if I hear from an attorney for the woman. Her daughter came and everybody looked very grim.

I am very shaken up. Tucker has always been the dog that rolled over. I think if Kobe had been pushing him around without Chloe in the picture, he would have. From now on I'm going to take him out of the park if it's crowded or if there are male huskies. Some of you will undoubtedly tell me to just stay out of the park, but I need it to exercise him. This whole thing is awful. And that poor woman--she was in shock. I bet she's going to hurt a lot tonight. The cut was quite deep and about two inches long. What a terrible thing


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have no experience with dog parks, but I am so sorry you are going thru this. It would be great if you just never hear anything from anyone....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry this has happened and glad it wasn't worse.

I do think you should find another way to exercise him. Might not be as convenient or as easy but considering how unpredictable dogs can be at dog parks, I wouldn't want to risk it.

Is it that important to exercise him there vs. having to have him euthanized because of an incident. I know that comes on strong but with so many fights as dog parks and such reactive and litiguous people, it wouldn't take long for him to get a 'reputation'.

I just wouldn't risk it. :no:


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh man, that is horrible!! Hoping that it all blows over. Glad that the police officer is stating in his report that it was an accident. 

As for exercise, maybe walking him instead of the dog park?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Tucker is a very good boy and I'm glad you both are ok. I feel bad for the lady who pretty much threw herself in there, but she didn't stop a dog fight correctly. 

You'll probably hear from animal control and possibly the "victim" and their attorney but I wouldn't worry too much. Tucker and the other dog were going at it and she didn't stop the fight the correct way. She put herself in danger, who's to say that her dog wouldn't have bitten her? She'll probably ask for you to pay medical bills and that's up to you.

That being said, I wouldn't stop bringing him to the park. If you see that husky again, or any other male dog you don't feel comfortable with, I would advise you to leave. I don't recall Tucker ever trying to be dominate, with Maverick anyway, but I guess the other husky interrupted at the wrong time. Maybe stay away from the park for a few days, let things "cool down" and go back. Tucker's a good boy, I wouldn't put all the blame on him.


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Gee, what a story! I hope you don't hear from that woman. She must have been scared too and does have an injury, but I hope she does not choose to sue you or anything. When you go to a dog park, you expose yourself to such incidents.

And about going to the dog park, it's quite a dilema. I exercise my dog daily by jogging with her in the woods, but she doesn't meet other dogs. I take her to the park now and then especially for that. I watch her and take her away if some dogs appear to be agressive, but an incident can happen fast and be unpredictable. 

I just hope all turns out well for everybody. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It is very upsetting.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

OutWest,

Make sure you get everyone's name and address that was there and confirm exactly what happened.

Even if the Animal Control deems this an accident the person that was injured can request a hearing.
And write it all down now because of it being scary and shocking you may not remember everything later on.

I am so sorry this happened to you and Tucker. I did a quick search on info for your area. Here are a few links you may already have.

Please be very careful of your words and to who you say them to as they can be twisted around at times. 


http://www.co.sanmateo.ca.us/vgn/images/portal/cit_609/3/11/79356572577128239AnimalLicenseApplication.pdf

If a dog or cat bites a person, the animal must be quarantined for a minimum of 10 days to ensure the animal has not been exposed to the rabies virus.


PHS/SPCA | San Mateo County Animal Laws 

*Leash Law* All dogs are to be on leash and *under control whenever they are off the owner's property*. The leash must be no more than six (6) feet in length.*Public Protection from Dogs* Guardians are required to prevent canine companions from: (a) biting or physically harassing other people and (b) causing substantial injury to another domestic animal. In addition, dog guardians may not order or provoke their dog to attack, sic or threaten another person. 
San Mateo, CA - Official Website - 8.02 Animal Control 

*8.02.010 DEFINITIONS*. (County § 6.04.010).
(j) “Vicious Animal” means any animal, except a trained dog assisting a peace officer engaged in law enforcement duties, which meets any or all of the following criteria:

(3) Any animal which inflicts severe injury on or kills a human being or another animal;
(4) Any animal which has engaged in any aggressive behavior which demonstrates that the animal represents a clear and present substantial danger to the public health or safety and that due to substantial risk to the public health or safety it is unlikely that the animal could be safely maintained under a dangerous animal permit. 

k) “Severe injury” means any physical injury directly caused by an animal attack that consists of muscle tears, multiple punctures, broken bones or disfiguring lacerations, or which requires multiple sutures or corrective or cosmetic surgery


*8.02.100 DANGEROUS ANIMAL PERMIT REQUIRED*

(c) If, after investigation by an Animal Control Officer or Peace Officer, that officer determines that probable cause does not exist to believe the animal is dangerous, any interested person may appeal that determination by submitting within five (5) calendar days of the decision a written request to the Animal Control Officer or Peace Officer for a hearing and paying the required fee. The hearing shall be conducted according to the procedures set forth in Section 8.02.115 of this Chapter.
(d) In determining whether or not an animal shall be declared dangerous, the Animal Control Officer, Peace Officer or Hearing Officer appointed pursuant to section 8.02.115, may consider, as a mitigating factor or factors, whether, at the time of the injury, attack or molestation, the person or animal suffering the injury, attack or molestation:
(1) Provoked, tormented, teased, abused or assaulted the animal thereby causing or contributing to the alleged behavior;
(2) Committed a willful trespass or other tort upon the private property of the Owner or caretaker of the animal;
(3) Threatened or committed an unjustified attack or assault against the Owner, caretaker or person in control of the animal. 
(4) Or any other mitigating factors deemed appropriate for consideration by the Animal Control Officer, Peace Officer or Hearing Officer.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know what the laws are out there, but here any dog who's been reported to break skin is required to go in 30 day quarantine, regardless of if they have vaccinations up to date.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened. I really hope it all turns out okay.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so very sorry that happened. I hope everything works out okay for everyone involved. Keep us posted!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

So sorry you had to experience such an awful situation.... Please do not worry about what is to come too much... you will just make yourself sick over worrying about "what if". It was just something that happened- nothing anyone could stop. NOT YOUR FAULT! If any legal things come in the future- you can deal with it then.... you had the dog all vacinated and you did everything right. Right now just take care of YOU.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Thank you for the reminder of how dangerous a dog fight can be for the people trying to break it up. I also hope it doesn't go any farther than this for you....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your experience. I really hope things will sort themselves out. I agree with Solinvictus, that you need to get names and statements from other witnesses...


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that is scarry and I know you are still rattled. Many years ago I had a party and a co-worker brought his golden over also -- two goldens sounds like fun. There was a fight and I tried to grab mine by the collar and I ended up in the emergency room with stitches instead of at my party. both dogs had small puncture wounds but nothing serious. To this day I am very cautious. Does the dog park have any type of signs posted? I would think if this were a municipal dog exercise area that it's sort of at your own risk. I've never taken my golden to any of the county dog exercise areas because I've heard of so many incidents. I hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

I feel so bad for you and Tucker, such an unfortunate accident. I dont know if this applys to dog parks but I know in California there is assumed risk clause in relations to dog bites, this pertains to veterinarians, vet staff, trainers, groomers, dog handlers, etc. If they get bit in the line of their work they can not legally sue the owner unless the animal had a record of being viscious and it wasnt disclosed.
I dont know if trying to break up a dog fight that involved your own dog would fall into this, but it seems clear to most everyone that this was an accident and not the act of a viscous dog.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

We don't usually take Maddie to the dog park here. The last time we tried, there were two big black dogs *unsupervised*. The "owner" was sitting in his truck & the dogs were sitting at the exit. We took Maddie & Basil somewhere else & walked them (on leash) & went back to check it out. Yup, still in there with the owner in his truck. We parked & they saw us & went ballistic. Nope, not gonna do that.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for relating your experience. I certainly can see why you are so upset.

I am generally in favor of dog parks, especially if they are supervised. We have both supervised and unsupervised. I take my golden go to the supervised park even though it is farther away.

In my humble opinion, I would still take my dog to the park. After this shakeup I am sure you will be a diligent watcher for risks.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

As a trainer, this is how I was taught to break up a dog fight:
Leerburg | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt!

You did NOTHING wrong! The other lady definitely shouldn't have stuck her arm in there. But next time don't try to grab the collar... you could've been hurt too


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened. I hope it all turns out okay.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

az_melanie said:


> Oh man, that is horrible!! Hoping that it all blows over. Glad that the police officer is stating in his report that it was an accident.
> 
> As for exercise, maybe walking him instead of the dog park?


This hasn't been possible until recently. I have an injured knee, and haven't been able to walk him. But it's doing better so I might switch to walking in the neighborhood for a while. .


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It really was a bad experience. I got a close look at the gash. I'd never seen a dog bite before (cat bite but not dog), and it really shook me up. There was a lot of blood. 

Thanks for the advice about getting statements and writing down what I saw, Solinvictus. I think that's a good idea.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

How awful for you and Tucker too. 

Focus on the facts and not the "what ifs" for now. The fact is this was a dog-to-dog fight. The fact that she panicked and thrust her arm into the middle of it puts at least some of the liability on her. She certainly should have known better.

A product you should have with you when you are out with unleashed dogs is DirectStop Animal Deterrent Spray. It won't harm the dog but I hear it's very good at stopping an aggressive dog in its tracks. You can get it at Petsmart. I haven't personally used it but people I know have (they jog and hike with their dogs in areas that dogs are off leash a lot). 

These things happen and it could have been worse. 90% of the things we worry about never come to pass so try not to worry.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

OutWest said:


> One of Kobe (Toby?)'s owners, the wife, put her arm into the fight to try to stop it. .
> 
> The cut was quite deep and about two inches long.


I am sorry such an incident happened to you and Tucker. It is very upsetting when any of our dogs is involved in something that cause bloodshed or any kind of injury. 

However, I highlighted those two things in your descriptions of the event with a purpose. 

First, the owner of the other dog willingly put her arm between two dogs who were engaging each other (calling it a full blown fight might be discussed but this is not the point). She made the mistake and you can find plenty of knowledgeable opinions (on the web or otherwise) to support this. I will look for some reputable sources on this for you if you think it can help.

Second, what you describe is a cut, somewhat deep but could also be construed as a nick. This is how Ian Dunbar describes bites (http://www.apdt.com/veterinary/assets/pdf/Ian Dunbar Dog Bite Scale.pdf) : 

" *Level 2. *Skin-contact by teeth but no skin-puncture. However, may be skin nicks (less than one tenth of an inch deep) and slight bleeding caused by forward or lateral movement of teeth against skin, but no vertical punctures. 

*Level 3. *One to four punctures from a single bite with no puncture deeper than half the length of the dog’s canine teeth. Maybe lacerations in a single direction, caused by victim pulling hand away, owner pulling dog away, or gravity (little dog jumps, bites and drops to floor). "

From your description, it does not seem like Tucker purposely bit her (is there irrefutable proof it was Tucker and not her own dog, btw?). It sounds more like a one tooth contact with some force behind it and a rather fast release.If she ended up with a single cut on her arm and as you and the other dog's owner were pulling on your respective dog, I do not think this would qualify as a dangerous bite.

I would check if the dog park you go to has any liability waiver on a website, posted sign, or in any other way. If it does and things are worded in an "at your and your dog's own risk" way, I don't think either you or Tucker can be found at fault and liable for the lady's wound. I know that when I transport dogs I acknowledge a "at my own risk" status and release the rescue, foster, coordinator,etc. from any liability in case the dog injures me.

To be honest, if anybody puts any body parts between two dogs who seem to have an argument involving teeth, I do not understand how one would be surprised or shocked at being somewhat hurt and having a little blood flow. The lady was dumb, the dog (whichever it is that caused the grazing cut) reacted like a dog, probably even never knowing it had made contact with a person's flesh, and the story should be over. Unfortunately, since common sense has died a while ago, the story will probably keep going for a little while.:doh:

I know it is more easily said than done but try not to worry too much about the legalities involved. Inform yourself on you local laws, dog park specific liabilities laws, etc. Have Tucker's proof of rabies vaccination ready and if you can get a statement from your vet and (if you have one) trainer about Tucker's oveall temperament and demeanor around people and other dogs. You probably won't need any of that but better be prepared than having to scramble for paperwork.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Even though it was not a good idea for the lady to put her arm into the center of the fight you still could be liable for the injuries. CA is a very litigious state and if you needed to use your homeowners insurance to cover the cost you could be in a pickle. Many insurances are ending their homeowners policies because of dog bites.
I would suggest you meet with known friends with dogs to allow your dog "doggy playtime" and avoid the dog park.

So sorry this happened to you and your pup...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> Even though it was not a good idea for the lady to put her arm into the center of the fight you still could be liable for the injuries. CA is a very litigious state and if you needed to use your homeowners insurance to cover the cost you could be in a pickle. Many insurances are ending their homeowners policies because of dog bites.
> I would suggest you meet with known friends with dogs to allow your dog "doggy playtime" and avoid the dog park.
> 
> So sorry this happened to you and your pup...


You can buy added liability umbrella coverage for an extra premium here, not sure if that is being limited in CA now though.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I don't know what the laws are out there, but here any dog who's been reported to break skin is required to go in 30 day quarantine, regardless of if they have vaccinations up to date.


I've heard about some states doing this. If this is also true in CA, ask if a home quarantine is possible.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened - altho it is a risk of dogparks. 

Cover yourself legally by getting statements, find out the dog park's waiver/insurance policy etc. You may now have a problem with Tucker reacting to dogs - be on the look out for this.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I previously had a Lab mix, Lady and a Border Collie mix, Maggie. They always got along fine but Maggie was very pushy and Lady just put up with it. As Lady got older, she was less tolerant and they began fighting. My husband got bit so bad breaking it up he had to go to the Doctor. We found out that by law the Doctor had to report it to animal control. They came to our house and all that happened was house quarantine and we has to get her licensed. We did give her away to another family and told them she needed to be the only dog.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm glad your knee is getting better...that has to be stuch a 'pain' (pardon the pun)

Clarifying: I didn't mean to imply that you did anything wrong.

Only that OTHER people will jump on anything possible and sue like crazy. In the course of all of that is when YOUR dog could get the label of vicious or dangerous.

As for being careful at the dog parks, there's no way of knowing which dogs (including our own) will react and some of the aggressive signals are unreadable. Sometimes. We had a very reactive dog in one of our obedience classes and were instructed to not let our dogs look in it's direction. Looking back, maybe it wasn't true and was just an 'exercise' in paying attention. 

Most of the time, you can't tell by looking at it that the dog approaching is going to be the cause of a problem. It's only in retrospect. THAT is the risk that, for me, wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, and I totally understand you being shaken up on many levels. I have always heard about the good and the bad in dog parks.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this. Hugs to both you and Tucker. 

Have you thought about consulting an attorney just to know what your rights are and what the law is?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry this has happened. Consulting a lawyer is an excellent idea. I also strongly encourage everyone to get an "umbrella" personal liability insurance policy. I think mine costs about $130 per year for $2 million in coverage. It's a very small price for that level of protection and peace of mind in a society where lawsuits are so common.

Holding Tucker, you and the injured woman in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

Kathleen, I'm very sorry that you and Tucker are going through this. If I can be a witness to Tucker's temperament, please let me know and I'll gladly cross the Bay. I know it may be difficult not to get too worried until something really happens (i.e. some legal challenge), but I hope you can. Your obvious distress and concern surely will have helped the person who got bitten to see that meeting the situation with legal "aggression" is unwarranted. It may also be the case that the dog who started it has shown tendency to fight in the past. I hope the owner can acknowledge that, as well as her own responsibility and not blame it on Tucker. I feel for you in wanting/needing to use the dog park (as I do too). And most of the time it is fun for all concerned. Really sorry!


----------



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

I am not an attorney or legal expert. My response is based on observation and looking at the facts as presented. (1) Tucker goes to the dog park often and has NEVER had an incident with any dog. (2) Tucker is playing happily with his female friend and there is no issue at all. (3) a new dog, a male husky, makes his way into the group, which causes a conflict between Tucker and this new dog, of which you know nothing..(as he been socialized, what is his background, has he had any other incidents or a history of aggression?) In the exchange, this woman attempts to separate the dogs by sticking her arm in the middle of a conflict...(how much dog training has she had, how much experience and education..has she attended puppy training classes, has her dog attended classes?) She is bitten by Tucker in the exchange. Tucker was in a high state of agitation, as he was engaging his innate fight or flight mechanism. He only has those two choices...fight or flight. He chose to take a stand. The woman was not being responsible by attempting to break up the fight in the manner she did. Tucker was not acting aggressively towards her. She actually provoked what happened. Can you or will you be sued...I don't know. But I would certainly do anything in my power to protect Tucker, if I were you. If it comes to a trial, I would pay for an animal behaviorist to testify that Tucker did not act aggressively towards this woman. Her dog began the trouble and it was her own inexperience that led to her getting bitten. Tucker acted in a normal dog manner. Dogs do not have attorneys, arbitration boards, or the like to settle their differences. They either fight or flee. Their snarls, growls, nipping, and fighting, would have ended and it would have been resolved...without human intervention. I would get an animal behaviorist to testify to this, if I were you. It takes the responsibility of what happened OFF of Tucker. Good luck and please keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. What a horrible situation.
Now for something you may not want to hear, from someone who has been in the business a long time...
Tucker can no longer be trusted around other dogs, except dogs he already knows well. His reaction is not really typical, it's a sign that he has the *potential* to go off on other dogs. Here's the analogy I use when I explain to it to people at the pet hotel.
If I'm at a bar, and someone keeps bothering me, I will politely ask them to leave me alone. If they persist, I will probably try to leave. If I can't leave, I will raise my voice and shout at them to stop, and seek help from someone bigger. But in no circumstances will I pull out a gun or a knife and become aggressive. Tucker opted for pulling out the gun/knife. It's a warning to you that he has that potential. This does not in any way make him a bad dog, or not trustworthy with people, etc. He just has a bit more of a trigger with other dogs, and now you know that. Here at the pet hotel, any dog that has shown signs of aggression toward another dog under ANY circumstances is not allowed to interact with other dogs, ever. It's just not worth the risk.
For that reason, I would avoid the dog park from now on. 
Are there any tennis courts near you? Sometimes if you go during "off" times, you can let the dogs run off leash on the tennis courts, where they are securely fenced and quite safe.
Again, I'm so sorry you had to have this happen.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry that happened to you and Tucker. Hoping it ends up well for all parties involved in that unpleasant accident.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you. What a horrible situation.
> Now for something you may not want to hear, from someone who has been in the business a long time...
> Tucker can no longer be trusted around other dogs, except dogs he already knows well. His reaction is not really typical, it's a sign that he has the *potential* to go off on other dogs. Here's the analogy I use when I explain to it to people at the pet hotel.
> If I'm at a bar, and someone keeps bothering me, I will politely ask them to leave me alone. If they persist, I will probably try to leave. If I can't leave, I will raise my voice and shout at them to stop, and seek help from someone bigger. But in no circumstances will I pull out a gun or a knife and become aggressive. Tucker opted for pulling out the gun/knife. It's a warning to you that he has that potential. This does not in any way make him a bad dog, or not trustworthy with people, etc. He just has a bit more of a trigger with other dogs, and now you know that. Here at the pet hotel, any dog that has shown signs of aggression toward another dog under ANY circumstances is not allowed to interact with other dogs, ever. It's just not worth the risk.
> ...


Thanks for your candor. I wanted to ask you a bit more. What if you weren't just bothered by the person at the bar, what if you told him to leave you alone and he responded with a gun or knife. Would that change your feelings about what the responder should do? I think in this instance, Tucker was defending himself. He normally rolls over when picked on by other dogs. But this time he was cornered up against a group of humans and dogs, with the husky coming at him. I'll never be able to reconstruct all that happened, but the encounter was atypical of Tucker. If he *was *defending himself, would that change your assessment that he has a short fuse/trigger and shouldn't be around dogs he doesn't know? I feel like he's being sent to Siberia for standing up for himself in a fight he didn't start... Thanks for your thoughts and input. This has been sort of a shock to my system and I'm taking in lots of information...


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

sorry to hear this. In most cases, Golden's are not usually the aggressors, but they will defend themselves when they have to.

All I have to say, sticking your hand into an active dog fight, I hate to put it this way, but it's just stupid. I'm sorry she got bit, but common sense just dictates not to do something like that.

I'm sorry, but I've always felt a bit leery of dog parks. I have to trust that the other owners are really doing with their dogs what they are supposed to. Like vaccinations, licensing, etc. I've seen a lot of Pit Bull owners at the parks swear that their dogs are sweethearts. That may be true at home, but who knows what will happen.

Bo is afraid of dogs anyway, so he never has fun when I've taken him to the dog parks. His entertainment is following me around the house and the yard. He thinks he needs to keep an eye on me all times.


----------



## heartgoldens (Jul 25, 2012)

What a horrible experience for you to go through!! Hopefully the other party will have enough sense to know this was an accident and just leave it at that. There most likely will be some sort of required quarantine though. It is the law with ANY dog bite. However, the 10 day quarantine may be able to be completed at home and if not, another option is to be boarded/quarantined at your local veterinarian instead of the animal control facility. Our vet hospital quarantined clients animals for bites about 4-5 times per year. 

I understand completely how you feel your dog was defending himself...and rightly so! But MY take on dog parks is you can't necessarily trust the other dogs or their owners and it is too much of a risk. I would definitely avoid them for his safety and yours.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

OutWest said:


> Thanks for your candor. I wanted to ask you a bit more. What if you weren't just bothered by the person at the bar, what if you told him to leave you alone and he responded with a gun or knife. Would that change your feelings about what the responder should do? I think in this instance, Tucker was defending himself. He normally rolls over when picked on by other dogs. But this time he was cornered up against a group of humans and dogs, with the husky coming at him. I'll never be able to reconstruct all that happened, but the encounter was atypical of Tucker. If he *was *defending himself, would that change your assessment that he has a short fuse/trigger and shouldn't be around dogs he doesn't know? I feel like he's being sent to Siberia for standing up for himself in a fight he didn't start... Thanks for your thoughts and input. This has been sort of a shock to my system and I'm taking in lots of information...


Can I jump in here for a second regarding this last half... about defending himself. If he was defending himself I would be very very careful about him with other dogs now as well as he is likely to be very reactive... after an attack... if he was attacked (and honestly I got the impression from your original post that he was the one that reacted as well) but if he was attacked then he is likely to be fearful of other dogs approaching him in the future and is more likely to repeat this behavior out of fear. If that is the case I would avoid the dog park for a very long time and honestly if he was attacked I wouldn't want to go back there anyway... but like the above I also got the impression that he was the one to react. 

If I can just add one more thing... everyone is calling the other woman stupid for putting her hand in there ... was it a dumb thing to do ...? sure.... but lets be honest it is very hard to watch your dog (regardless of whether they were the aggressor or not) get into a fight... you are embarassed at their behavior, afraid they will get hurt or hurt someone else and all you want is for them to stop. It is a natural reaction to reach in and grab them and try to get them apart.... people aren't thinking... the adrenaline is going on all sides... especially at a dog park there are other dogs and people around... shoot... my Bing and Meir are reactive (that is why they are neutered) and they will get into it and ya know what... I know better and still ended up getting bit as I tried to separate them... in the end I sit back and think shoot that was dumb as I come from the emergency room... but its hard to not do. A friend is a professional behaviorist and she has gotten bit ...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

In the first post. "Tucker snarled at the male who snarled back and it escalated very quickly into a real fight"

In your other post. "Tucker was defending himself." 

"But this time he was cornered up against a group of humans and dogs, with the husky coming at him. I'll never be able to reconstruct all that happened, but the encounter was atypical of Tucker. If he *was *defending himself"



Going off of what Hoteldogs has said....... I agree at this time Tucker needs to stay away from the dog park.

From your first post Tucker was challenging the other dog not defending himself.


IMO, Tucker learned that snarling does not back off the unwanted attention. And he felt the need to escalate into a fight. During the fight there is a major rush of adrenalin (this is actually a self rewarding feeling).

You do not want to build on bad habits. Taking him back into the park where every moment can be an unknown is putting him at risk to practice what he has learned. 
Again what he has learned is snarling didn't work and he needs to escalate (again self rewarding feeling) if things are not going his way.

He still needs to play with his friends but you need to find other safe places to meet up with dogs he is friendly with and have play dates.This has to be where you and the other friendly dog owner or owners have complete control.

I do think that Tucker can still meet new dogs and build new relationships in more controlled settings but you will have to actually see this to be sure. 

It is your job to protect Tucker. You really cannot do that in a dog park.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My daughter and I had a similar concern (reactive dog) with Penny and daughter's dog. Sascha went thru a period with a housemate where she was attacked on several occasions. After it was just Sascha in the house, we worried that Penny, who is shy with other dogs, might be 'aggressive' in protecting her space which might spark Sascha into 'defending' herself again.

It's taken 2 years for us to relax when they are together. They don't wrestle or actively play together but it's obvious they enjoy each other's company and get along. We have not relaxed 100%, tho. They are dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hesitated to even post, because I didn't want you to think I was saying that Tucker was a bad dog. He's not. I don't even want to imply that he is and I'm sorry if it came across that way. But in the interest of everyone's safety, you need to know that your dog has the potential to become engaged in a fight with another dog, whether or not he started it, and you need to prevent the situation in which it might happen.
Your original post didn't make it sound like he was defending himself at all, it implied that he was showing possessiveness of another dog (like they would of a bone or of food). Some dogs are aggressive over high value items, and that can include their human, or other dogs. It sounded like this was Tucker's case. 
*"...He was playing with his best friend, Chloe, a husky mix, and another male husky came up and tried to take her away. Tucker snarled at the male who snarled back and it escalated very quickly into a real fight...."*
However, even if he was defending himself, it doesn't change my original statement that I would not trust him around other dogs that he doesn't know. These things tend to get worse over time, not better. It takes 2 dogs to fight. If one submits and rolls over, or heads for the hills, the fight is OVER. The only time the fight will continue is if neither dog backs down. Tucker clearly was not planning to back down. 
To carry the analogy a little further, if the person at the bar pulled a gun or a knife on me the LAST thing I would do is go into attack mode!! I'd dive behind the nearest shelter, other person, etc. Obviously no analogy is perfect, it's just something I use here at the pet hotel to explain to people why their dog might not be allowed with other dogs.
Again, I'm sorry this had to happen to you. But you have learned something about your dog, and dogs in general, and your dog didn't suffer serious harm in the process so there's a bit of a silver lining here.



OutWest said:


> Thanks for your candor. I wanted to ask you a bit more. What if you weren't just bothered by the person at the bar, what if you told him to leave you alone and he responded with a gun or knife. Would that change your feelings about what the responder should do? I think in this instance, Tucker was defending himself. He normally rolls over when picked on by other dogs. But this time he was cornered up against a group of humans and dogs, with the husky coming at him. I'll never be able to reconstruct all that happened, but the encounter was atypical of Tucker. If he *was *defending himself, would that change your assessment that he has a short fuse/trigger and shouldn't be around dogs he doesn't know? I feel like he's being sent to Siberia for standing up for himself in a fight he didn't start... Thanks for your thoughts and input. This has been sort of a shock to my system and I'm taking in lots of information...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to add something else...
This is something I've also observed in many years in the industry, and having experience with thousands of dogs. It's not a scientific study, just an observation that I've made.
Dogs often don't show their "adult personality" until they are between about 14 and 24 months old. (It's why I object to therapy dogs doing their assessments at 12 months old, but that's a topic for another day). What they are like as a young puppy, particularly around other dogs, and what they are like as a teenager, and what they are like as an adult, are often very different.
Just because a dog was submissive as a younger dog doesn't mean he will be as an adolescent or as an adult. We have had a lot of dogs that were very social as younger dogs, and we could no longer allow them to interact with other dogs when they got to be about 14-18 months old.
Everyone needs to be very vigilant with their dogs around dogs they don't know, especially in this time period between puppy and adult.
I believe it's no coincidence that so many altercations between dogs happen with dogs of that age, because the owners don't know that the dog has changed as he has matured, especially the teenage boys who seem to be "full of themselves". 
Sorry if I seem to be rambling. Just wanted to pass that thought along.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I want to add something else...
> This is something I've also observed in many years in the industry, and having experience with thousands of dogs. It's not a scientific study, just an observation that I've made.
> Dogs often don't show their "adult personality" until they are between about 14 and 24 months old. (It's why I object to therapy dogs doing their assessments at 12 months old, but that's a topic for another day). What they are like as a young puppy, particularly around other dogs, and what they are like as a teenager, and what they are like as an adult, are often very different.
> Just because a dog was submissive as a younger dog doesn't mean he will be as an adolescent or as an adult. We have had a lot of dogs that were very social as younger dogs, and we could no longer allow them to interact with other dogs when they got to be about 14-18 months old.
> ...


Thanks very much. I've wondered if dogs personalities change as they age. And I haven't taken offense at anything--I really wanted your thoughts. 

To all..didnt mean to change the description of the event. Wish I'd been watching closely or had a video but I'm working from memory. I believe Tucker warned the other dog off by snarling at him and the other started biting. The dogs were up against a clump of humans. What I'm hearing from Hotel for Dogs though is that it makes no real difference in her opinion. 

Thanks again everybody. I appreciate all of your opinions.


----------



## Bridgers Dad (Aug 31, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this, hopefully the woman is a dog lover and will not sue you. I wish you the best of luck in dealing with this.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

photoweborama said:


> sorry to hear this. In most cases, Golden's are not usually the aggressors, but they will defend themselves when they have to.
> All I have to say, sticking your hand into an active dog fight, I hate to put it this way, but it's just stupid. I'm sorry she got bit, but common sense just dictates not to do something like that. ......
> 
> ...... His entertainment is following me around the house and the yard. He thinks he needs to keep an eye on me all times.


They are all so different. Chance isn't a fan of dog free-for-alls and that's usually how it is at the dog parks. Chance is fine with dogs and has some good dog friends but at the dog parks I usually find him just interested in sniffing around the edges. Plus because he is laid back and mellow, the activity level is too high for him. Like Bo, he just enjoys moving from room to room with me and outside when I'm there.

I hope this incident blows over and that the woman who thrust her arm into the fray has realized her mistake and doesn't pursue it. You know, she may be hearing the same things from her friends/relatives that people have posted here. It really is just common sense!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was very hesitant to say anything here, because I'm not a fan of dog parks. The lack of control over what dogs are interacting with your dog gives me the twitches. 

To follow up on what a couple people here are saying though... 

Jacks has been attacked by dogs before - the worst case being a neighbor's mix that jumped a fence and came running out to attack him. In every case, Jacks simply looked confused and/or danced around to avoid contact with the other dog. Same thing when I took him out to the barn and he was trying to pass a stall where a horse would lean out and snap at him. 

This is why when a friend at class was concerned about her dog visiting with Jacks - I told the woman not to worry that Jacks is mellow and will back off and evade dangerous situations rather than confront them. The woman immediately told me that she wasn't concerned about Jacks attacking her miniature schnauzer. She told me that in the past her dog HAD been attacked by a golden before and is now untrustworthy around other dogs. She didn't want her dog attacking mine. 

I think this is something you need to consider with Tucker. He's gotten into a fight with another dog. Obviously there probably are hormonals going on with him. I think throwing dogs in with other strange dogs somewhat encourages them to fend for themselves anyway. I would really work with Tucker to make sure he doesn't make a habit of challenging other dogs who make him feel defensive. 

And if you continue to use dog parks, at least work on going there at times where you and maybe a friend with their dogs have the park to yourselves.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

goldy1 said:


> Chance isn't a fan of dog free-for-alls and that's usually how it is at the dog parks...I usually find him just interested in sniffing around the edges. Plus because he is laid back and mellow, the activity level is too high for him.


My Chance is the exact same way, (must be the name, huh? ). A long time ago, when Savanah was still with us, we were at a local dog park when a huge fight broke out between a Pit and a Boxer. Chance immediately came running to me and buried his face in my lap. He was sooooo scared. But Savanah ran straight over to where the action was and watched. If a dog would have looked at her funny, she would have joined in. Of course I went and got her and took her away from the area. Savanah was a sweetheart with other dogs, never had an issue, but I could tell on that day that she got hyped up from all the "action". 

I knew the guy with the Pit, (he was a customer of mine). The Boxer's owner was about to do the same thing that the lady that got bit did with your incident. He screamed at her to not get her arm in the middle and to grab her dog's back legs and pull her away. He grabbed his dog's back legs, too and the fight immediately stopped. 

I think that's one of the safest ways to end a fight if nothing else is available. It's how everyone on my Dane board separates their dogs if they're fighting, too.


----------



## Varmin41 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would suggest daycare if you want to have him play with dogs in a safe controlled manner. The benefit is daycares have someone monitoring the group really to step in before anything happens. I have run playgroups off and on now for several years and you know the dogs and know when someone has had a enough and when someone is having an off day. Also have the tools to stop fights or interrupt behavior before things get started. I wouldn't stress to much over reading a ton into if this means he is potentially aggressive with other dogs as I think someone else suggested. I would just be mindful around other males and from what I understand he snarled first, but that does not mean necessarily he started the fight, usually there is a whole conversation thru body language that we can miss before we notice the growling/snarling. I have seen dogs that are best friends and know each other for a long time get into a fight just because ones a little cranky that day.

Also from what I gather the woman was the only one hurt, the dogs were uninjured so they were fighting appropriately if that makes sense?


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

This happened at one of our dog parks. The person Had to have the dog muzzled whenever in public and wasn't allowed at dog parks anymore. But that dog attacked another dog, no humans were involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

I found this article very useful: He Just Wants To Say "Hi!" | Suzanne Clothier. It makes the point that some acts we see as aggressive are legitimate responses.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry that you had to go through this, OutWest. I hope all turns out well for Tucker and you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

shallwemichele said:


> I found this article very useful: He Just Wants To Say "Hi!" | Suzanne Clothier. It makes the point that some acts we see as aggressive are legitimate responses.


It is very interesting. Need to re-read it because it raises a lot of questions for me.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so sorry your terrible time today with Tucker at the park. This is why I don't do dog parks. The first and only time many, many years ago guy was attacked by a small dog. You cannot count on good social dogs at parks and that all dogs and even owners are responsible to know when their dogs can play with others.

Hopefully this owner who was bitten was not to seriously bitten but I would contact them to make sure all is ok.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I heard from Animal Contol a short while ago. Tucker is quarantined, in his home and yard, for 10 days. He gets out on the 9th. An officer will be by on Tuesday to take his picture and gather His shot records. Officer said he would go into a County dog bite database. If he bites another person, he'll be quarantined again for ten days, but at their facility. I'm not going to let _that _happen. 

I'm sharing this just FYI, because its been discussed before. The policies and laws are different in each community. 

Having trouble typing bc Tucker is bringing me the ball for throwing every two seconds. 

Just want to say thanks again for the kind words of support, and information you've offered. This has rattled me more than I can express. You GRF guys are the best.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds scarey and serious. I would be 'rattled' to the core. Hoping is all goes well!

Now, get off the computer and THROW THE BALL mom!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for you guys, sending hugs to sweet Tucker.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am really sorry. Have fun playing!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for all you and Tucker have been through. At least the quarantine is at home. I have seen dog fights at our local dog park, and Max has been bitten a couple of times. Fortunately, never serious. You never know what dog will show-up at dog park. We seldom go anymore. The risk does not outweigh any potential benefit.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm sorry.....at least he's at home with you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry that you're both going through this!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are going through this....what a worry. And I'm very happy that Tucker is at home with you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Such a horrible situation... so sorry you are going through this. Hoping for the best.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! The sad part is that it could have so easily been her dog that bit her.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a relief to know the quarantine is at home ( whew! ).

I don't know why exactly but the whole situation makes me a little angry. From reading over your account of the events as best you can remember, your and beautiful young Tucker are now in a situation that really shouldn't have happened. You can't legislate stupidity. But the authorities have to uphold the rules and this is how the system works. If Tucker were a vicious unvaccinated dog, we'd be glad the rules were there.

But a young beautiful Golden Retriever (_how partial am I_ ) - I just feel bad for you and Tucker that's all. 

Hang in there. It will be in your rear-view window in no time.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so glad the quarantine is at home! I know I would be a wreck if I had to leave Ry for 10 days!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm glad he gets to stay at home too! So sorry you are going through all this. I recently stopped going (for the most part) to the closest park to me. It says right on it's sign that it's not a dog park but then says dogs can be unleashed as long as owners have voice control. Zoey is a puppy and still leashed at all times. There was just to many big dogs running up to zoey with no owners in sight. She is getting bigger everyday but was just a little puppy when this big dog came over and put his mouth around her neck. I know he was just playing but she was scared to death. His owner came around the bend a few minutes later and thought it was hysterical. Ummmm no. It's ashame because it's a really nice park but I just can't trust other people to have control over their dogs.


----------



## Bridgers Dad (Aug 31, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I heard from Animal Contol a short while ago. Tucker is quarantined, in his home and yard, for 10 days. He gets out on the 9th. An officer will be by on Tuesday to take his picture and gather His shot records. Officer said he would go into a County dog bite database. If he bites another person, he'll be quarantined again for ten days, but at their facility. I'm not going to let _that _happen.
> 
> I'm sharing this just FYI, because its been discussed before. The policies and laws are different in each community.
> 
> ...


I think this is very good news, it appears to me that animal control thinks this is an accident and just let go at that. It could have been much worse. Now if the woman will just think the same, here's wishing this is the end of it.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Tucker and I am glad he is quarantined at home. I hope that will be the end of it.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to you, but glad that you've opened my eyes to what can happen. Hoping the home quarantine will be the end of this for you and your wonderful Tucker!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I also would be worried, and scared, i would try and keep him from other dogs, not because he is a bad dog, because he could just react from this experience, would not want tucker to be taken away.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you know the woman who got bit??? I am not sure that I wouldn't send her a card or flowers or something.... it would go a long way in making sure this doesn't go any further. a I am sorry you got hurt and hope you are feeling better... 
just my two cents of course

S


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Something similar happened at our dog park that I had been going to for years. There were 2 goldens in the park that day - Cosby and another. The other golden was the one who had the incident and the woman threw her arm between the dogs and caught a tooth. Because I went to grab the golden who was involved (the owner was sitting on a bench and not responding) she tried to blame it on my dog and kept screaming at me that dog would be taken from me and quarantined. She also kept insisting the dog lunged at her and wouldn't take responsibility for the fact that she put her arm between the dogs. I couldn't talk any sense into her. I told her the dog wasn't mine, but she kept screaming about my dog. After she calmed down some I asked her which dog bit her and after looking back and forth between them she identified the other dog. It shook me so badly that Cosby was almost accused. We rarely have gone back to the park and only go now after dark when no one else is there. The idea that someone else can accuse my dog frightened me to the core, especially the idea that my dog could be taken from me.

Ironically this was also between a golden and a husky.


----------



## Manchee (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, I'm so glad it was just a 10-day quarantine at home. I hope the lady doesn't pursue it any further. I wouldn't, if it were me. Obviously putting your arm into a dog fight is not the smartest thing to do, even though I can understand the reason someone might do that. I yanked on a dog that attacked my cocker spaniel once, and the dog was a grouchy black Lab...not the most brilliant idea I've had. It's crazy what you'll do when you want to protect your dog. Anyway, I hope she realizes it's not Tucker's fault.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Poor Tucker and poor you. We all learn from these upsetting experiences.
Jess has had a couple little scuffles with other dogs and then one really scary incident where he grabbed another dog by the ruff and pinned him to the ground. All this was so totally out of character that at first I was convinced it was the other dog, but no, it was my sweet little Jess.
Long story short, we consulted a trainer and also had his thyroid bloods done. His TgAA is positive. (This is a marker for auto-immune thyroid disease). We're working on the behavior modification program detailed by the trainer as well as following up on the thyroid issue. All is going well so far. 
My point here is that it would be good for you and Tucker to work on something to keep him from having a similar incident as these behaviors can easily become ingrained in their personality. And maybe he should have his thyroid levels done.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Shalva said:


> Do you know the woman who got bit??? I am not sure that I wouldn't send her a card or flowers or something.... it would go a long way in making sure this doesn't go any further. a I am sorry you got hurt and hope you are feeling better...
> just my two cents of course
> 
> S


I only know her from sight. I wanted to ask for her address so i could send flowers, but it didn't feel right to do so at the time. I'm going to get a copy of the police report next week, and if it's shown in there, I'll drop her a note. I did apologize several times to her and her husband. I hope she heard but I think they were both so shaken, I'm not sure. I did have someone interpret the apology though.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

OutWest said:


> I only know her from sight. I wanted to ask for her address so i could send flowers, but it didn't feel right to do so at the time. I'm going to get a copy of the police report next week, and if it's shown in there, I'll drop her a note. I did apologize several times to her and her husband. I hope she heard but I think they were both so shaken, I'm not sure. I did have someone interpret the apology though.


I think it would be a good idea... just to let her know that you arent a terrible person with a crazy dog and that you are a nice person... I remember my mother always talking about sugar and vinegar and in this case a whole lot of sugar might not be a bad idea... I am sure her address will be on the police report


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I had planned to enroll Tucker in a refresher obedience course and it starts next Sunday, so the timing is quite good. I want to keep reinforcing who's in charge. If he's Insecure because of my handling style, I need to correct what I'm doing. 

I am concerned that this could become a pattern for him, as several have suggested and want to do everything I can to prevent that. 

Meanwhile he's chasing a LOT of balls in the backyard, and it's not enough exercise For him. :doh: ...and I think even Tucker is getting bored with it! Gonna start on nose work soon... Gotta keep the boy busy... And tired if possible. :uhoh:


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I would advise against contacting this woman. If this were to get litigated (which I hope it won't) the contacts you made will be used against you.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont think saying you are sorry she got hurt is admitting to anything... 
they have already determined that her dog was the one that did the biting.... 

she is sorry she got hurt...


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

A few years ago I was driving home from work in the late evening. A woman walking her mixed breed little dog off the leash. The dog ran in to my back passenger side wheel. I stopped and called 911. The cops made an incident report. I was not charged with anything. The lady took the dog to an ER Vet. He was xrayed and treated for an abrasion on his front leg.
The lady was fined because of no license and no rabies vaccinations.
I contacted my attorney and I asked should I call her and inquire how the dog was doing. I was told, rather emphatically that under no circumstances should I make contact with her. That "no contact" was a protection for me if she decided to pursue in the courts.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The no contact because of potential litigation is a tough one. 

But I come from a health care background where that used to be the norm until some smart person looked into it and found that when sincere apologies were given (in such a way as to not encourage or support litigation) that litigation was less frequent. A great deal of litigation happens because the injured party simply wants to hear "I'm sorry." Once our staff was able to offer "sorry," everybody was much happier, including our staff. 

In any case, I'm just really big on offering an apology where one is due. It could just as easily have been her dog but it wasn't, it was mine. So apologies are due.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this. Hopefully everything works out.

After reading this, I've decided, no dog parks for us.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

OutWest said:


> The no contact because of potential litigation is a tough one.
> 
> But I come from a health care background where that used to be the norm until some smart person looked into it and found that when sincere apologies were given (in such a way as to not encourage or support litigation) that litigation was less frequent. A great deal of litigation happens because the injured party simply wants to hear "I'm sorry." Once our staff was able to offer "sorry," everybody was much happier, including our staff.
> 
> In any case, I'm just really big on offering an apology where one is due. It could just as easily have been her dog but it wasn't, it was mine. So apologies are due.


I agree with this... when people feel like someone cares they are less apt to go after them. I totally agree


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

In my opinion you have already done your apology at the dog park. Anything further would be encouraging. 
I hope there is another way to exercise Tucker as opposed to a dog park. All it takes is one dog and even if his intentions are not aggressive, they could be interpreted in such way and cause problems.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry that you are going through this. I too would reach out to the victim to let her know you are thinking about her. If the facts of what happened were in dispute it may be risky but that doesn't sound like that is the situation here.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm waiting for the Animal Contol officer. Throwing ball for Tucker to try to tire him out so he'll be on his best behavior. :crossfing


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Keep us posted how the meet


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Meeting goes! I am sure he'll do great !


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I want to add that I too, am sorry this happened to you both. I would be terrified. I don’t like dog parks and will usually go in for a quick run if no other dogs are there. People think I’m a little paranoid, but this just proves my point. Tayla is still a puppy and mouthy. The one time I let her go in a dog park she ran up behind someone and grabbed their shorts. She does that a lot with my husband. Scared the daylights out of me as I was afraid she got skin. She didn’t and that was it for me. You have to protect the ones you love. I wish you the best in the coming days. Keep us posted.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So the officer came and went. Very nice and accommodating. Tucker, after his initial excessive greeting performance :curtain: , did just fine. He sniffed the man's legs (interesting critter smells on there I'm sure) and then did his trademark Tucker wiggle. 

Tucker can go out on the 9th. The officer said the intent was to keep the dog away from other people and dogs and if I needed to walk him around the block after dark, staying away from all others, I could do that. I probably won't, though.

They will be back for a return check sometime after the 9th. They're very thorough! 

Anyway, big sigh of relief that that is done. 

I hope all these details aren't boring you guys (though you don't have to read the posts I suppose  ...). I thought it would be useful to many to write down the procedures (although they're different everywhere) that we're going through. I would never have imagined going through this a week ago!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am in favor of the "send a peace offering" idea. I too used to work in healthcare and have heard that same study re: owning up and saying your sorry goes a long way in smoothing things over.
A friend told me a story yesterday about her dog, who is now 10, biting someone. Apparently the other person had a king Charles Spaniel and there was a bit of a to-do betwen the two dogs which really didn't amount to anything. As the two owners were talking afterward, her dog out of the blue bit the other owner on the hand. She was wearing gloves and there was no skin puncture, but my friend said she apoligized profusely and sent a plant to the person who was bitten.
Her dog never did anything like that again and that was quite a few years ago.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm glad things are working out for you but it still upsets me that Tucker has to be put on "the list". I'm in MI and the neighbor 2 doors down bought 2 German Shepard's a few years ago, right after I got Ky. She let them bark for hours in the yard and when she saw someone she would tell the dogs "get em". She said she was teaching them to be protective (don't even get me started on this!).
It was hard to teach Ky not to bark when they were always barking but she did learn. I was walking Ky home from a walk and 1 of the GS's jumped the fence. I was bitten on the hand before Ky got him by the throat. Neighbor came & got her dog & I called police. Animal control quarantined him to his yard for 10 days but he is NOT on the bite list. I was told it was because it was his 1st bite. They did make her put up a privacy fence. The neighbor next to me recently moved because she had 3 small kids and didn't trust those dogs. It's a shame, some people just shouldn't own dogs!
Best wishes to Tucker and I'm very sorry you're going through all of this!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been following this and am glad to hear things so far are going well. I'm sorry to hear that Tucker is going to be on the bite list...he so doesn't deserve it. And hopefully the record will reflect exactly what took place as in my mind this doesn't represent a people aggressive dog in any shape, way or form.

Have you had any contact with the lady who was bitten? Hopefully this all be behind you soon and you can get on with your life.

Pete


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you got the animal control visit finished and hopefully the quarantine will go fast. Thank you for posting your experience, it is actually similar to what a foster parent in the golden rescue went through with her dog. I'm also in the camp of making a gesture to the bite victim, especially if she is not seriously injured/hospitalized. The facts are the facts, and if she decides to sue you, the facts aren't going to change. You've already apologized in person and their are witnesses...if there is any admission of guilt, it's already been committed and you can't take it back. Sharing concern won't change it. Your homeowners insurance might provide you some protection under the liability coverage provisions. There are a lot of personal injury lawsuits, but if the damages are low, like I suspect here, absent any complications, there won't be too much in the way of actual damages (lost wages, medical expenses), unless the lady is a concert pianist or relies on her hands for a professional career of some sort (and then they should be insured!). I'm not sure what the CA statutes are for pain and suffering damages or emotional distress and whether you have tort reform laws in place to prevent excessive amounts. Hopefully this will just pass over and be done, with you paying her medical expenses (through your homeowners). It's been traumatic for you (and many of us reading your thread) so I hope you can get some emotional relief knowing you have a lot of support here!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You might also be aware that her health insurance company might be contacting you for reimbursement. 

I had three separate injuries with me children that involved x-rays. Blue Cross Blue Shield called me for all three incidents, wanting to know whose property they were on when they were injured. Two was the school's, so they didn't care, and the other was at a friend of a friend's house, so I had no idea of the name and wasn't willing to give any information out.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just really hope this all blows over. I hate that he is on the bite list. There really should be no liability in this incident. You were in a dog park where dogs are allowed off leash, owners are supposed to assume responsibility for their own dog, she got bit shoving her arm in between the dogs - that was her fault. And I know you said people witnessed Tucker bite her, but how can they be sure it wasn't her own dog, it very well could have been.

I'm glad the steps that have to be taken are going by and all this will be over soon.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

An "at-home" quarantine is probably the best news you'll hear about this whole event, very happy to hear he gets to stay with you during his quarantine, makes it much easier on both of you. And as for your attempts to reach out to the "victim", very kind and noble of you. I'm sure the victim thought about how she handled the situation the past couple days and she had to at one point think "what was I thinking sticking my hand between two dogs fighting?", if that never crossed her mind.....I'm just going to say common sense is not so common. 

I'm sure during these remaining days of quarantine you'll have many questions about when and where to bring Tucker now, and that's all for you to decide. Some of us say a dog park should be fine and some think it's a bad situation waiting to happen, I've already posted what I thought on that topic and I stick by it. Maverick was bitten at the dog park, and through the wisdom of others(on and off this forum), I had opted to keep going. In fact, I think Maverick has become more well-mannered around other dogs (some of you may say it's fear, but I don't think it is) so I believe he ended up gaining some positive out of such a negative incident. 

I'm sorry to hear Tucker is on the bite list, I personally don't believe he should as it was completely the lady's fault. Even if he didn't make the bite list I'm sure you would be more cautious about bringing him to the park from now on. Unfortunately, if you do decide to go to the dog park, you'll have to be more wary of the other dogs. Definitely happy to hear you got Tucker enrolled in obedience classes again, it shows you're being proactive about this whole situation and trying to polish some behaviors instead of just avoiding an environment and hoping he'll "grow out of it". Out of curiosity, where are you taking him? 

Once Tucker is through with his quarantine, I'm sure you'll want him to see other dogs. I'm sure Maverick would enjoy meeting up with him again so lmk! Just glad to hear this is turning out better than expected and I hope your mind is more at ease. Tucker is a good boy and I know with his refresher obedience course, he'll be even better!


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

I will never understand why people bring their dogs to a 'dog park.' You're just asking for trouble. You're counting on several people (which can be any number) to have enough sense but you're also *assuming* the dogs are all well-behaved with no behavioral problems. Lastly, you are assuming the dogs will not have any pack leader issues and that they'll all *get along*.

Makes no sense to me.

Also, as far as exercise goes, I think if you walk them far enough and for a long enough time, it's sufficient. Yes, it's nice to have a large backyard or be on a farm so they can roam free but not everyone has that luxury.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

BenP said:


> I will never understand why people bring their dogs to a 'dog park.' You're just asking for trouble. You're counting on several people (which can be any number) to have enough sense but you're also *assuming* the dogs are all well-behaved with no behavioral problems. Lastly, you are assuming the dogs will not have any pack leader issues and that they'll all *get along*.
> 
> Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Also, as far as exercise goes, I think if you walk them far enough and for a long enough time, it's sufficient. Yes, it's nice to have a large backyard or be on a farm so they can roam free but not everyone has that luxury.


I bring mine for socialization and for him to play with other dogs. Yes I agree there are some dangers to bringing him to the dog park (and that message hit hard when Maverick was bit), but I don't see it as anymore dangerous as me driving him to the park. A car could hit us and we may never make it, it's just the risk we take. There is always going to be the risk of danger everytime we set foot out of our house, and even in our homes are there dangers. Now you may say I'm putting Maverick is greater risk by bringing him to the dog park, but considering the usual crowd when I go, it really isn't and if there is a new dog or one he doesn't see often, then I watch like a hawk or move to the small dog side (which everyone there is ok with). Plus Maverick has a pretty big Lab/Chow mix who will protect him, he's ran over to keep an eye on Mav on more than one occasion, which I am very happy about and extremely thankful of.

If it doesn't make sense to you, I'm going to leave that topic be as I don't want to start any arguments and derail this thread, though I do respect your opinion on the topic of "dog parks". And I do agree that a walk is sufficient, but they really have no chance to play with another dog, which is an important part of being a dog, imo. Though I'm sure you set play dates with dogs you know. As long as Maverick and I are comfortable at the dog park, we'll keep going. We both greatly enjoy the time we spend there pretty much every night and my one only negative experience there ended up being positive in the long run.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

Yesterday Arthur (now over seven months) bit another dog, and I really thought of Tucker and you. That doberman pup (five months but big) maybe doesn't correctly signal that he wants to play (since the owner told me that he'd been bitten twice lately at the park). Arthur just went for him, and I was shocked—my sweet pup, who's good with puppies, rolls over at the slightest sign of someone wanting to dominate, and defers if other dogs want to get his ball? I'm learning that what other dogs do (or don't) can lead to problems and so can arousal make them "not themselves." What happened with Tucker and some experiences like this give me pause, make me that much less confident that I can keep everyone safe.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

BenP said:


> I will never understand why people bring their dogs to a 'dog park.' You're just asking for trouble. You're counting on several people (which can be any number) to have enough sense but you're also *assuming* the dogs are all well-behaved with no behavioral problems. Lastly, you are assuming the dogs will not have any pack leader issues and that they'll all *get along*.
> 
> Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Also, as far as exercise goes, I think if you walk them far enough and for a long enough time, it's sufficient. Yes, it's nice to have a large backyard or be on a farm so they can roam free but not everyone has that luxury.


I take Molly to dog parks because that is where dogs are allowed to swim. I do know there are risks, but Molly loves to swim.

Also, I _think_ she has the type of personality, at least for now, that will keep her out of most trouble. She doesn't like to play with dogs  At least not in that type of setting. I brought her to puppy play many, many times when she was young and she will spend most of her time sniffing out the room. The trainer said she just isn't a "doggy dog". It was too hectic and crazy for her so she stayed away. If she meets a friend one on one, she will play hard with them, but not in a group setting. It's the same at the dog parks.. she pretty much ignores/avoids all the other dogs. If it weren't for the lake, we wouldn't go.. for Molly it would be a waste of time, just like how puppy play was kind of a waste of time and money, but she needed the socialization at that age even if she didn't play.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

dezymond said:


> I bring mine for socialization and for him to play with other dogs. Yes I agree there are some dangers to bringing him to the dog park (and that message hit hard when Maverick was bit), but I don't see it as anymore dangerous as me driving him to the park. A car could hit us and we may never make it, it's just the risk we take. There is always going to be the risk of danger everytime we set foot out of our house, and even in our homes are there dangers. Now you may say I'm putting Maverick is greater risk by bringing him to the dog park, but considering the usual crowd when I go, it really isn't and if there is a new dog or one he doesn't see often, then I watch like a hawk or move to the small dog side (which everyone there is ok with). Plus Maverick has a pretty big Lab/Chow mix who will protect him, he's ran over to keep an eye on Mav on more than one occasion, which I am very happy about and extremely thankful of.
> 
> If it doesn't make sense to you, I'm going to leave that topic be as I don't want to start any arguments and derail this thread, though I do respect your opinion on the topic of "dog parks". And I do agree that a walk is sufficient, but they really have no chance to play with another dog, which is an important part of being a dog, imo. Though I'm sure you set play dates with dogs you know. As long as Maverick and I are comfortable at the dog park, we'll keep going. We both greatly enjoy the time we spend there pretty much every night and my one only negative experience there ended up being positive in the long run.


I am just giving my side so I don't want any argument either. 

I just don't see any advantage that outweighs the risk and the negatives, that's all.

I gave my initial reasons but also, I think it doesn't matter if you 'watch like a hawk' for your dog. The point is that these dogs are off leash and no one really has any control. Maybe everyone in the park is Caesar Milan but I doubt it. No disrespect.

I brought my dog (not a Golden) to the park only ONCE (to see what the deal was) and I immediately left after a few minutes. It just didn't seem rational to me. I understand we want to socialize our dogs and give them a chance to meet other dogs but I think one can meet dog owners and dogs in normal parks. As for playing with other dogs, that's true, the dog park accomplishes that but with many things, it includes the negative with the positive. I wouldn't want to introduce that risk and once something 'happens', you can't take it back. Is it worth it, to have him play with some dogs once a week or how many times you do it? Imho, it's not. 

Probably my biggest concern, though, is other owners. I don't think they have control or sense so I'm paranoid about that. My dog got attacked by a GSD that was OFF leash and I had a leash on mine. I think it's easy to not have confidence in other owners and that they will not have good sense usually. Imho, it's better to steer on the side of caution. I just think dog parks open oneself up to so many dangerous scenarios and just because you didn't have any 'incidents' today doesn't mean one won't happen next time. 



Vhuynh2 said:


> I take Molly to dog parks because that is where dogs are allowed to swim. I do know there are risks, but Molly loves to swim.
> 
> Also, I _think_ she has the type of personality, at least for now, that will keep her out of most trouble. She doesn't like to play with dogs  At least not in that type of setting. I brought her to puppy play many, many times when she was young and she will spend most of her time sniffing out the room. The trainer said she just isn't a "doggy dog". It was too hectic and crazy for her so she stayed away. If she meets a friend one on one, she will play hard with them, but not in a group setting. It's the same at the dog parks.. she pretty much ignores/avoids all the other dogs. If it weren't for the lake, we wouldn't go.. for Molly it would be a waste of time, just like how puppy play was kind of a waste of time and money, but she needed the socialization at that age even if she didn't play.


I understand. Also, maybe a lot of owners are in the city and there's not many opportunities to offer play-time in lakes or whatever for swimming and meeting dogs. But, I like to think if you walk dogs in busy areas even on leash in 'normal' parks, you will encounter other dogs. I guess I am just wary of other owners in dog parks and it only takes one time. The dogs are not on leash and in reality (despite some pleas that it's not true), no one really has control of their dog. Unless you're a professional dog trainer, you don't. Even if you really feel you could do something, how much time would you have? You almost need to anticipate the altercation or situation beforehand. Not realistic.

Edit: Re: the point of 'everytime we go outside or in the car...' is a valid one but I can simply say, those are situations in which they are normal everyday and typical. When you go into a place in which every single dog is off leash and 'free' to do whatever, that is NOT typical. It's not necessary; it's voluntary. Taking your dog out for a walk or going for a car ride (maybe to the vet?) is a bit more typical.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Definitely understand where you're coming from BenP. Luckily, Maverick hasn't been attacked by an offleash dog while he was on leash and I do hope to avoid such a situation. The reason I am comfortable with my dog park is because there is a consistent group with well-socialized dogs that go. I admit the night Maverick got bit, it was a night I don't usually go because there is "the weekend crowd", people who just drop by and you don't know their dog. So yes, the dog park does open itself to more opportunities of danger, but for me, it is far more beneficial than dangerous and so far my theory has turned out right. 

If you feel that dog parks are too dangerous, I can definitely understand and respect that decision. How you socialize your dog is your decision, and yours alone, don't let anyone else question your method. Just like everyone else here, I'm here to share and more importantly, gain knowledge. I take your advice with a grain of salt and am completely aware of how bad and fast things can get when two dogs are concentrated on attacking each other. Believe me, ever since Maverick was bit, I keep a better eye out on which dogs are coming in and who the owners are, if I'm skeptical we move right over to the small dog side where Maverick is welcomed with open arms and some smaller friends. Unfortunately, for Maverick's incident, the lady knew the dog had issues and still brought him to the park:uhoh:

And I personally try to make it out to the park at least 5 days of the week. He loves it there, I love it there, and we both have made friends there. It's quiet up there, far enough from the city that we even struggle to get a cell signal, but it's quite peaceful. Just a handful of owners there with none of our dogs having a problem with each other.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

BenP said:


> I am just giving my side so I don't want any argument either.
> 
> I just don't see any advantage that outweighs the risk and the negatives, that's all.
> 
> ...


I think that there is a significant difference between dogs meeting each other on leash and under circumstances when they can play and mess around. Both are great for the dogs, but I don't consider dogs sniffing each other at the end of leashes to be true socializing. They _need _to play bitey face, chase each other, and have fun in their own way. I think dog parks are the only opportunity for many people to give that play time to their dogs. I'm lucky in that I have a back yard, and can invite doggy friends over for play dates, but not everyone can. I completely agree with you about many clueless owners, which is why I prefer to be at the park at off hours when there's a group of "usual suspects" whom I know well, and whose dogs know mine well. Once Tucker's quarantine is done, I have to make a decision about whether I should put him back in that environment again. The whole thing sucks, big time.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry you are going through this with Tucker. My Nash bit another dog last year while he was off leash, and the other dog came at him..I was warned by the other owner, if he's ever off the leash again, she would call the township, and have him taken from me..I've never felt so helpless.I went to their house, to tell lthem I was sorry, make sure the other dog was ok, she wouldnt come to the door.... Also, some more bad news, if you have homeowners insurance, they could drop you for this, or raise your rates uncontrollably...they will somehow find out, they always do...so so sorry for Tucker...


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I know how you feel now...
We left my son's Australian Cattle dog with my wife's sister about 3 hours north of us.
To make a long story short, she slipped out when the family was leaving and nipped a girl riding a bicycle. I know she was just instinctively herding the girl, but never the less, we have to got through the quarenteen thing, and all that stuff too. 

On the police report, the report say it was an "abrasion" not even a bite... Oh well, I just hope we don't get sued... But then again, we have nothing anyway... My mom owns our house, and if they want our 2003 Neon, or our 2003 Caravan, they are welcome to them!!! Gives me an excuse to buy an economical used car!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Any creative game ideas?*

I'm double-posting this ... Also put it into parents to teens thread. If you have any ideas for me, please share.

_Tucker is on day five of his house arrest/quarantine. He's doing OK but I think he's actually a little down about not getting out of the house. But I could be __projecting. 

I've been throwing the ball for him several times a day, but he could use more exercise. He's pretty wound up in the evenings. And he's so used to having other dogs to play with, he's been trying to play with Tess, who's not interested. She's small with bad hips so I have to keep an eye on their interactions. :no:

It's funny, because the car seems weird without the dogs. I'm so used to having them with me when I'm out and about. And this confinement is confining me, too, because I don't like to leave them home for hours on end if I can avoid it so I find myself cutting things short.

Anyway, if you have some ideas for a game I could play with Tucker to give him more exercise, please let me know. Has to be do-able inside a medium sized back yard. thanks!_


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

I have thought about purchasing a tennis ball machine  because I get tired of throwing the ball, and my dog does not


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> I have thought about purchasing a tennis ball machine  because I get tired of throwing the ball, and my dog does not


Actually that reminds me--I was thinking about getting a bubble making machine. This would be a great time to do that! Target here I come.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just did a quick search, haven't really read these links, but I know that my sister's friend had to do a lot of interactive games with her dog when it was recovering from surgery. Her vet told her to get her dog's mind tired out until she could start physically exercising her again.

Anyway found these:

Mind Exercises for Dogs | eHow.com

Brain Boosting Games | Modern Dog magazine - the best dog magazine ever

They actually make bubbles especially for dogs. I sold a lot of them at the store I worked at:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Crazy-Dog-Catch-A-Bubble-Colors-vary/dp/B0009YN2WU[/ame]


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*A Few Thoughts*

I'm so sorry you and Tucker are dealing with this.

Since I post over on the Parents of Teenage Pups thread, you know that Maisie and I go frequently to our local supervised and restricted dog park (dogs must have park permits, licenses and shots, all on an annual basis and the park is patrolled several times each day by rangers who enforce the rules). For us, it's the only way she can get vigorous exercise.

First, when we joined our dog park, the paperwork included a liability waiver -- was there one for your park?

We choose to have umbrella liability insurance (not just because we have a dog and might have a risk for this reason, but that's one of them) and I recommend it.

One of the posters gave a link to an article about how to break up a dog fight. The instructions there are the same as I was taught: grab the back legs, hold on tight, back up and don't let go. 

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*One More Thing...*

Just realized that Tucker is on the bite list. Our last GR, an adult rescue went "crazy" (there's no other way to describe it) one day and attacked my DH resulting in over 30 stitches and a broken finger. We could only conclude that the poor guy had been abused and something set him off. We were told that in MD, from a liability point of view, a dog and his/her owner get one "free bite", but after that the owner is presumed to know that a danger exists. I don't know if this is the case where you're located -- or even if we got good advice and I'm not a lawyer.

I'm so sorry that you're dealing with this.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Does Tucker like water?

MacKenzie is crazy over it. We take the hose and squirt in the air and she will jump in the air and try to bite at the water. We have worn her out by playing with the hose by having he chase and jump at the water.

She will also do the same thing if we have a sprinkler running that moves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Outwest*

Outwest

I am so very sorry that you and Tucker are going through this!
Hope the bubble machine helps!!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! I'm just catching up and can't read every page but I am so sorry that you are dealing with this :'( Poor you and poor Tucker! Have you tried to see if there are any doggy day cares in your area? That way it's a controlled environment and he can run and play and be merry...
The doggy day care I run requires every dog be evaluated etc so we aren't just throwing any dogs in there... They have so much fun and have never ever had an incident...
I hope the bubbles work! I love that idea! I also agree with Kwhit that mind exercises should be very effective... They are physically taxing on dogs (just what you need!)

I hope all of this gets resolved without incident and you can put it behind you!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

OutWest said:


> Actually that reminds me--I was thinking about getting a bubble making machine. This would be a great time to do that! Target here I come.


What a great idea! I'd love to see some pictures of Tucker chasing bubbles...

Pete


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Just another idea for a fun activity...I have one of those big exercise balls, the blow up kind you can sit on to do crunches, and I threw it out into the yard for Maizie to play with. She rolls it around by pushing it with her head and body and it's much more exercise for her than it ever was for me!!! LOL! I think a beach ball might work too if you've never tried something like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*More Water*

Just saw the post on water -- how about the sprinkler or an on-sale baby pool for Tucker? Maisie loves the sprinkler and the combination of bubbles and the sprinkler even better!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I keep maverick entertained and get him tired with a broom. He'd chase the thing all day if I let him....gets him nice and tired with minimal effort on my part


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mom of Maizie said:


> Just another idea for a fun activity...I have one of those big exercise balls, the blow up kind you can sit on to do crunches, and I threw it out into the yard for Maizie to play with. She rolls it around by pushing it with her head and body and it's much more exercise for her than it ever was for me!!! LOL! I think a beach ball might work too if you've never tried something like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Does she try to bite it? Is it too big for her to get her teeth into? Tucker bites into all balls or tries to!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So the trip to Target was not very successful.  Summer items were pretty much gone, including the automatic bubble machines. But did find him a flying disc that seems pretty indestructible--and it floats. We'll see how that works out.

But the good news is that tomorrow he's released from quarantine! I have enrolled him in a small obedience refresher class at the local dog club. So I'm going to tire him out tomorrow morning early and his first trip will be to attend that.

I've been thinking carefully about how to exercise him going forward, and how to give him the chance to play with other dogs. I've taken heed of the concerns some of you have expressed that he might be more dog reactive now. But I do want him to be able to play. So I'm going to do the following. We will only go the dog park early in the morning when his best friends are there and the park is uncrowded. If the park seems crowded or there are multiple unknown dogs there, we won't go in or we'll leave. I'm going to follow him around for at least the first couple weeks, with leash in hand to watch him carefully and monitor how he's being treated and how he's reacting. Beyond those interactions, I'm going to see if any of his friends can come to our house to play once in a while or if we can meet up with them in uncrowded areas.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like a solid plan!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

OutWest said:


> Does she try to bite it? Is it too big for her to get her teeth into? Tucker bites into all balls or tries to!


She might've given it a try to bite the big ball in the beginning, but it is too big to get her teeth into... or her mouth won't open that wide.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it is great that you are planning ahead and considering your options to keep your Tucker safe and giving him the best life he can have with lots of fun. 

Owning and loving a dog is such a huge responsibility. Stuff like this can weigh you down.

I truly love that your post have really been upbeat looking toward the future. Taking it slow to make sure that the incident didn't make Tucker more reactive sounds like a good plan. As has been said he is still a teenager and it isn't good to build on bad habits so you want to begin with lots of control of his enviroment as you have stated in your post. This will build back those good habits and give him confidence with his continued successes. 

I think you will both do great.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try Toys R Us for the bubble machine


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you ever hear anything from the women who was bit? Maybe everything will just disappear now.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been away for awhile and just saw this... Wow! I hope everything comes together okay for you and Tucker, the woman involved is understanding and decent, and it all resolves soon!

Hannah and I are at the dog park (or if it's hot "people park" for walking and playing in the sprinklers) pretty much every day. Dog parks can be a God-send for getting our babies the play and interaction they crave, but not a day goes by that I don't worry about something happening... So far, so good.

Will be keeping good thoughts for you all!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Try Toys R Us for the bubble machine


Hadn't thought of tru...thanks!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Goldengal9 said:


> Did you ever hear anything from the women who was bit? Maybe everything will just disappear now.


Nothing yet. Haven't been able to get the police report yet either--its not finished. Hoping very much this will all be in the past soon.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

(fyi, also posted on parents of teens thread)

We went to Tucker's new obedience class today. It's his first day out the house! I tried to wear him out by throwing balls beforehand, but that boy always has excess energy. 

He made his huge entrance and wanted to meet everyone of course, but the teachers didn't want any socializing so we went to our spot and settled in. Today we worked on focusing on the handler, how to reward the desired behavior, and using the mat. The trainers have a lot of years training experience between them, and do mostly obedience trials with their dogs. It was interesting to hear them talk about their backgrounds and experience. They both were talking about things they'd learned recently and different trainers they respected, so they sound thoughtful and up on current training. 

Tucker did very well, especially on the leave it exercise. I could tell they didn't think he would and were surprised how quickly he complied. But he only gets treats and food when he's polite and waiting, so he had that one down. 

Anyway, it was nice to be out and about with him. The car has seemed very empty without the dogs, and I missed their company! (I left both home while Tucker was in quarantine. He likes having Tess around.)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We went back to the dog park today, early in the morning. It was full of our "usual suspects," people and dogs we know well. Tucker played with his two best friends, Chloe and Lucy. He was SSSSOOOOO happy and tired out. Covered in dog slobber.  :yuck: He's crashed on the floor beside me as I type. No problems; kept a close watch on his interactions with all the dogs. 

We went to "my" gym afterward so I could swim. It feels nice to have our routine back.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It must be SO nice to be getting back to normal routine. Hopefully no news is good news as far as the lady goes. I can't imagine sticking my arm in the middle of a dog fight and blaming one of the dogs involved if I got hurt.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Great to hear that you and Tucker can get back into a normal routine again. I'm sure he must've loved seeing his two best friends. Mav's been locked up in the house the past 3 days til last night because of an injury and he was absolutely whining and crying when he saw his friends at the dog park, was so happy. 

I hope Tucker shows improvement after this obedience class refresher. He'll be an even better dog once he's done with the classes.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, the animal control officer came by today to check Tucker out and she said he's good and formally out of quarantine (actually it ended on the 9th, but they had to run a vusual on him to complete the process). 

He's doing very well around other dogs. I've been keeping a close eye on him, and taking him away from any dog that I think could become an issue. I'm determined to avoid any problems going forward.

His friends at the dog park have welcomed him back with open arms (paws?), especially his two besties, Lucy the boxer and Chloe the husky--both clearly missed him. We are only going there M-F from 8-9 am, when we know all the dogs and owners, and they know us. 

I stopped off at the Police Department yesterday and picked up a copy of the report. It's pretty unremarkable but makes it clear that the woman stuck her hand into the scuffle. The names and contact information for the witnesses were removed, so unfortunately I won't be able to reach out to the woman unless she comes back to the park. I have a hunch she won't. 

I am hopeful that this is the end of it all and that I won't hear from an attorney or health insurance company. 

At any rate, thank you all for your opinions, information, support and good thoughts. It was all really helpful. Tucker says thank you too!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Glad to hear things are getting back to normal for you and that Tucker can be himself in the park again. 

I hope you don't run into that other lady at the park again. This past Sunday I actually ran into the owner and the dog that bit Maverick, boy was that awkward. I immediately moved Maverick to the small dog side where another owner believed it was the same lady and we both just found it odd that she even came back into the dog park once she saw me (when I got there she was leaving the park to walk her dogs). I did not say a word to her, I'm over it and don't want to bring back any bad feelings toward her or her dog.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great news that the incident is offically over. Terrible you and Tucker had to go through it. It sort of makes average ordinary life seem so good!


----------



## Bridgers Dad (Aug 31, 2012)

I am happy it is over. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

